
Jolla  Adds Support for Sailfish OS on Sony Mobile’s Xperia Devices - t0mk
https://jolla.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/Sony_Jolla_press_release_MWC2017_FINAL.pdf?x12599
======
t0mk
2 more press releases from the Mobile World Congress 2017

China accouncement: [https://jolla.com/wp-
content/uploads/2017/02/China_announcem...](https://jolla.com/wp-
content/uploads/2017/02/China_announcement_MWC2017_FINAL.pdf?x12599)

Latin America announcement: [https://jolla.com/wp-
content/uploads/2017/02/Jalasoft_press_...](https://jolla.com/wp-
content/uploads/2017/02/Jalasoft_press_release_MWC2017.pdf?x12599)

